# PIRATES ON THE GULF TOURNEY



## tileguyofperdido (Jul 23, 2009)

Due to the wonderful response Trish and I have had by the PFF members we have decided to sponsor the speckled trout division of the upcoming Pirates on the gulf fishing tournament the end of September. Thank you again.

Michael and Trish

Lost Treasure Grill

850-453-0011


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thank you mike and trish for stepping up to the plate:bowdown the pirates are blessed to have yo guys on board...truely a class act...good luck in the tour of burgers...and all your endeavors...



mikendale


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

What's the dates? I will be home the 15th-29th of Sept.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Way to go Mike and Trish!!!!:clap:clap:clap You two are absolutely awesome!! 

For those of you who haven't had the chance to go by and eat at the Lost Treasure Grill - GO!!!! The food is fantastic and there's alot of it - you definitely get what you pay for....and then some!!!

Murph, I think the tournament is the weekend of Sept. 25th thru 27th this year, so looks like you'll be here!! Hope to see lots of PFF folks there!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Jamie,

I picked up a menu yesterday, I want to try that place before I head back to LA. 

See you at the cap'n meeting.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there a Kayak division ??


----------

